# Relocating to Netherland from India



## kashibhatla (Nov 1, 2013)

Dear All, 
I received job offer from a company and they are offering 68000 Euros per year which includes holiday allowance and end of year bonus. Company is taking care of Visa, work permit, 30% tax ruling, etc. 
The question I have whether this amount is OK for a family size of 2-3? 
I will be thankful if you please provide your inputs for the same. 
Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Ahithophel (Dec 10, 2013)

Depends on what city in the Netherlands, rent in places like Amsterdam-Rotterdam tend to be expensive. Would your spouse be working? Ask them to throw in a few incentives, my best wishes


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

It's way above the median and with the 30% ruling you will have more then enough to lead a good life. Even if you need to pay €800/month is rent your in good shape.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

kashibhatla said:


> Dear All,
> I received job offer from a company and they are offering 68000 Euros per year which includes holiday allowance and end of year bonus. Company is taking care of Visa, work permit, 30% tax ruling, etc.
> The question I have whether this amount is OK for a family size of 2-3?
> I will be thankful if you please provide your inputs for the same.
> Hope to hear from you soon!


Offer in my opinion is good especially considering current conditions
might want it consider how you will approach Schooling for the children as this has the potential to be expensive if you go for English based schools


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

kashibhatla said:


> Dear All,
> I received job offer from a company and they are offering 68000 Euros per year which includes holiday allowance and end of year bonus. Company is taking care of Visa, work permit, 30% tax ruling, etc.
> The question I have whether this amount is OK for a family size of 2-3?
> I will be thankful if you please provide your inputs for the same.
> Hope to hear from you soon!


if you don't mind can you advise me how to get job offer
i am a php developer with 7 years of experience in India

thanks


----------



## highwind (Aug 10, 2014)

Congratulation!

With 30% ruling, it should be suffice for moderate living style. But check with the employer that when do they expect 30% ruling to be grant. In my case, it took me 3 months to get 30% ruling (but I get the money from the first 3 months back).

Like Ahithophel said, it matters a lot where you live. It's Amsterdam and your employer also gives you free transportation card, you can live in another city and take train there.

If your offer is still negotiable, I would ask the company to aid you in finding an apartment. It's very difficult to find one from aboard.


----------



## LindaT (Sep 9, 2014)

Personally I would rent for a while and not buy. The Netherlands is hardly a place for stability at the moment. I bought a house on interest only many years ago and now want to sell it. We put lots of money into the renovations and theoretically speaking we lost the lot! In fact we might have to sell for less than the price we bought it for ten years ago. 

The further north you go the more value you will get for your money. My husband travels 45minutes each day to work by car. The train doesn't go near his office and the bus doesn't either. So the car is the best form of daily transport. 

You should be able to live reasonably okay on the money you suggest and you probably will get your holiday money in May each year in a nice lump sum. You may have to be very careful though with your living expenses on that salary and if your wife is able to contribute to the household with a job, then it all helps. It really does depend on what you expect in your household budget. I think it would be tight, but I can't advise because every family has its differing needs. I just know that our salary now is a lot larger than the UK. After ten years you will have to pay 52% tax and you MUST save up for that time. It can kill your bank account.


----------

